# Ausnehmen



## ninja1 (31. Juli 2001)

Hi leute,wie nimmt man einen fisch am besten aus,um ihn später auch verzehren zu können. Und wie schuppt man einen Fisch.Muss man alle Fische schuppen,auch Aal und Forelle?[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von ninja1 am 31-07-2001 um 22:00.]


----------



## Palerado (31. Juli 2001)

Tja Ninja, das mit dem ausnehmen ist nicht einfach zu erklären. Ich habe es durchs zuschauen gelernt.Frag doch mal einen anderen Angler ob er Dir das mal zeigen kann. So lernt man es am einfachsten.Schuppen musst Du nicht jeden Fisch. Aal und Forelle zum Beispiel nicht.
Weissfische solltest Du aber auf alle Fälle schuppen. Dazu kannst Du Dir einen speziellen Fischschupper kaufen. Bevor ich einen hatte, habe ich mir mit kleinen Nägeln drei Kronkorken auf ein dünnes Holzbrett geschlagen. Mit den Zacken ging das auch sehr gut.Daniel


----------



## Franky (31. Juli 2001)

Hallo Ninja,sagtest Du nicht, Du hättest den Fischereischein??? 
Normalerweise wird das doch während des Lehrgangs gelehrt, wie ein Fisch zu behandeln sei!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Megarun (31. Juli 2001)

Hi, Ninja(1)...
...mann, Du bist ja der Weltmeister im Posten.
 Zu Deiner Frage: Fische schärft man vom Waidloch angefangen, bis zu den Kiemen auf. Dann auswaiden, und das entfernen der Kiemen nicht vergessen! Beim Aal geht der Schnitt 1-2 cm hinters Waidloch. (Da sitzen die ?Nieren?) Ich benutze zum schärfen ein gebogenes "Pittmesser". Aal und Forelle würde ich nicht schuppen.
Wenn Du allerdings Forelle "Müllerin" zubereites ,(mit Mandeln garniert) würde ich Dir das Schuppen empfehlen. (Da frett ich datt Viech mit allem)
So, und schuppen tust Du alle Fisch vom Schwanz anfangen, bis zu den Kiemen. 
Nur bei Zander und Barsch wirst Du Schwierigkeiten bekommen, Da hilft nur "Hautabziehen". Ist aber nichts für Anfänger."Sach `mal hasse denn schon Fische gefangen, wo sich datt schuppen lohnte??"
Wenn nich, weisse jezzt Bescheid.  Gruß, und viel Spaß beim schuppen, Megarun  

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## ninja1 (31. Juli 2001)

nö,das lernt man ned im lehrgang....da lernt man ned mal,wie man ne rute auswirft,alles nur theoretisch.und der praktische prüfungsteil besteht darin,dass du eine rute aus 10 möglichen angelbereichen(pilk.stipprute usw) zusammenstellen musst...nicht mal zusammenbauen.Ich dachte man darf die Gallenblase nicht verletzen,wie kann man dem verletzen der Gallenblase vorwirken?[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von ninja1 am 31-07-2001 um 23:00.]


----------



## Hummer (1. August 2001)

Hai ninja,nachdem Du die Eingeweide entnommen hast, mußt Du noch die Niere entfernen. 
Sie sitzt direkt unter der Wirbelsäule, dieses braunrotschwarze Zeug muß vollständig herausgekratzt werden. Schmeckt sonst zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ach ja, und achte darauf, beim Töten des Fisches und beim Ausnehmen die Galle nicht anzustechen. 
Schmeckt sonst richtig zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Ich liebe diesen Smilie!)Petri!Hummer


----------



## TommyD (1. August 2001)

Hi
Normal müsste man das aber im fischereikurs lernen.
Ich habe das Ausnehmen so mit 10 gelernt als ich anfing mich für das angeln zu interessieren.
Am besten wei es schon gesagt wurde lässt du dir das zeigen.Gruß:_____TommyD


----------



## Franky (1. August 2001)

Hi, normalerweise lernt man das wirklich im Lehrgang... In Niedersachsen und Bremen zumindest. Selbst eine kleine Wurfübung gehört dazu...Nunja, Megas und Hummers Antworten ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen. Du mußt eben sehr vorsichtig sein, damit Du die Galle nicht einpiekst. Immer hilfreich: scharfe Messer mit kleinerer Klinge (für den Anfang klein!!). Damit brauchst Du nicht zu mit viel Kraft zu "hacken" sondern schneidest sauber ein.
So komisch es klingt, aber auch die Verletzungsgefahr sinkt, je schärfer die Klinge ist.
Mein "altes" Schweizer Messer hat sich dafür immer noch bestens bewährt.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Megarun (1. August 2001)

Jau, Frage an Ninja(1)...
...hasse denn denn jetzt die "Sportfischerfrüfung" (schäbiger Name)
"Fischerreischein" oder nicht??    Butter bei die Fische, Megarun

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## ninja1 (1. August 2001)

danke für die antworten, nur noch eine frage,muss man den kopf und die schwanzflosse auch abschneiden?


----------



## Franky (1. August 2001)

Ich schließe mich mal Megas Frage an...


----------



## ninja1 (1. August 2001)

hab doch gerade gesagt,ohne einen fehler im praktischen und theoretischem teil bestanden....


----------



## Istvan (1. August 2001)

Hallooodriooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !Aale schuppen ? Wo lernt man denn sowas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Klingt ja genauso wie eine Schnurführung an eine Multi schweissen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, ich weiß nicht ...

------------------
Richtung Norden und dann immer geradeaus ...
Mfg Istvan


----------



## ninja1 (1. August 2001)

Ja,keinen fehler im theoretischen,sowie im praktischen bereich.


----------



## Megarun (1. August 2001)

Äh...
...sach mal Ninja?!   Hasse Langeweile??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zu Deiner Frage: Aus Kopf und Schwanz kann man eine gute Fischsuppe bereiten.    Gruß...

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Megarun (1. August 2001)

ninja...
...alles Quark, keiner will Dir hier was!
Äh, bischen Humor muß/sollte doch sein, oder?
  Also, "Shake Hands", MegarunÄh, Edit...
...sach `mal Ninja: "Fehlt da ein Beitrag von Dir?"
   Gruß...------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" *** [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Megarun am 01-08-2001 um 17:23.]


----------



## ninja1 (1. August 2001)

hehe okay,aber ich habs echt nicht gelernt,ich fande den kurs auch sehr schwach,das einzigste was wir gemacht haben: wir sind jede frage im blauen Buch über die möglichen Fragen bei der prüfung durchgegangen und wir haben nur das richtige kreuz bei den 3 möglichen Antworten gemacht.2 Stunden gerätekunde wo nur der utnerschied von einer steckrute zu einer telekosprute besteht,und dne rest haben wir uns videos über fische angesehn..... aber auf meinens chein bin ich echt stolz,ich hab den kurs angefangen als ich 13 war,obwohl niemand sich bei uns fürs angeln interessiert und niemand geglaubt hat dass ich den kurs zuende mache.


----------



## Megarun (1. August 2001)

ja und...
...hasse den Kurs/Prüfung jetzt Bestanden oder nicht??
 Wenn nicht, dann setz Dich doch `mal auf Deine 5 Buchstaben!!!
Wenn Du Fragen zur Prüfung hast, kannse ja hier nachfragen.
  He, is` wie in der Liebe, erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen. (oder???)  Gruß....

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Kalle25 (1. August 2001)

Um die Niere zu entfernen nehme ich immer eine Zahnbürste (Nein, nicht die, die ich auch morgens nehme. Sonst wäre ja gleich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 angesagt). Geht echt prima.

------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#Kalle


----------



## Megarun (1. August 2001)

Hi, Kalle...
...guter !Tip! mit der Zahnbürste!    Danke Megarun

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## ollidi (30. August 2001)

Hi Ninja,nimm doch mal zum Ausnehmen ein Teppichmesser, bei dem Du die Klingen austauschen kannst. Da gibt es diese Hakenklingen für. Damit verletzt Du unter Garantie keine Innereien, weil die Spitze da überhaupt nicht hinkommt.
Sauscharf sind die Klingen auch noch. Greetings Ollidi


----------



## wodibo (30. August 2001)

Hi ninja1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





erstmal Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung (pfui Ihr Ignoranten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Wenn du den Fisch in der Pfanne braten willst, kannste Kopf und Schwanzflosse abschneiden. Soll er in Folie gedünstet werden, laß das Zeug wegen dem Geschmack dran. Hängt also von der späteren Zubereitung ab.
Der Tip mit dem Teppichmesser ist wirklich gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So hab ich auch angefangen.Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (31. August 2001)

Moin Ninja,dafuer habe ich Verstaendniss, wenn man etwas durchzieht ohne Unterstuetzung gebürt dieses anerkannt. Du solltest Deine Zeit aber auch mal auf den Webseiten der vielen Angler verbringen. Aus diesem Erfahrungsschatz im WWW kannst Du eine Menge lernen. Ich angel seit 30 Jahren aktiv und lese mir immer die Erfahrungen meiner Kollegen durch. (Man lernt nie aus) Noch dazu kommt die Gesetzeslage die sich ja leider auch des öfteren ändert. Also Ninja lesen, lesen, lesen und am Wochenende wird das getestet was Dich beim Lesen interessiert hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

Mitglied der Interessengruppe Angeln

        www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Case (31. August 2001)

Hi Megarun,
also ich ess die Haut beim Fisch immer mit, außer bei Salzwasserfisch. ABER..!! &acute;ne Forelle darfst NIE schuppen, im Gegenteil, Du mußt aufpassen dass der Schleim dranbleibt. Gibt besonders beim Braten den einzigartigen Geschmack...Ohne Witz
Case

------------------
Besser ein Pfund in der Pfanne, als zehn Kilos 
"drangehabt"


----------

